# Hard to find restoration parts for 1971 GTO



## LuckyBuck (Jul 28, 2018)

Just bought a 1971 GTO project in need of restoration. Just looking for parts here and there and notice some parts are hard to come by. (not remanufactured)
Could you add to the following list of items that hard to find for restoring 71 GTO? That way I can keep an eye out.

fenders
steel hood
radiator core support
door skins


----------

